# [SOLVED] I think static shock may have killed my PC



## archer0261 (Dec 2, 2007)

Hi all! I'm new to this so please be gentle.

The other day I was going to close the little door that covers my front USB ports and a spark of static discharged from my thumb into one of the ports. The computer immediately shut off and now won't turn on at all. 

Before that, the compter was working great and have never experienced any problems that I couldn't resolve.

I think I may have killed the motherboard at the very least but am wondering if anyone else has seen this before and if there may be an easy fix...or do I need to scrap the whole thing and start all over. :4-dontkno

Any help would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## Deleted090308 (Jan 25, 2007)

*Re: I think static shock may have killed my PC*

Hi, welcome to TSF. :wave:

Try clearing CMOS first:

First ground yourself by touching a radiator or the computer case.
Then unplug the computer from the wall outlet and open the case.
Remove the little "coin-like" battery on the motherboard.
Move the "clear CMOS" jumper on the motherboard from pins 1&2 to pins 2&3.
Wait a couple of minutes.
Replace the jumper to pins 1&2.
Put the battery back.
Close the case and start the computer.
Enter BIOS and choose "Load setup defaults" (or something similar) - save and exit BIOS.


----------



## archer0261 (Dec 2, 2007)

*Re: I think static shock may have killed my PC*

Thank you for responding.

I tried as you explained but no change at all. Computer will still not power on. LED light on motherboard lights when power supply is turned on but power button is either inop or motherboard is shot.


----------



## Deleted090308 (Jan 25, 2007)

*Re: I think static shock may have killed my PC*

Disconnect the front USB ports from the motherboard. 

Try starting the computer.

No joy? Clear CMOS again.


----------



## archer0261 (Dec 2, 2007)

*Re: I think static shock may have killed my PC*

Nicholas,
I did that before. Disconnected the USB ports and left them disconnected after this first happened. Still not able to turn it on.


----------



## Deleted090308 (Jan 25, 2007)

*Re: I think static shock may have killed my PC*

What make/model is the computer?

Have a look at this article: http://www.techsupportforum.com/content/Hardware/Articles/51.html


----------



## archer0261 (Dec 2, 2007)

*Re: I think static shock may have killed my PC*

Nicholas,
Thank you for the link to that great article.

You asked about make/model...well, I built this one myself. Here are the particulars on it:

Motherboard: Intel D945GTP
Processor: Intel Pentium D 3.2 Gig
RAM: 2 Gig
Power supply: 450W

Not sure if you need any other info about it or not, but I'm guessing that the HD and DVD-Roms are okay after the little shock and even if they weren't that would be a whole other issue (LOL). If I could just get the thing to power on, I could probably tell a little more about what is wrong with it.


----------



## Deleted090308 (Jan 25, 2007)

*Re: I think static shock may have killed my PC*

Try with:
Motherboard
CPU + heatsink
Power supply

I.e. - no video card, RAM, HDD etc.

If the computer starts you can add components one at a time (with the computer turned off, of course).


----------



## archer0261 (Dec 2, 2007)

*Re: I think static shock may have killed my PC*

Okay, will try that, but if no go, going to take it to a friend who runs a computer shop. He says that he can test the motherboard and other components to see which are good and which are bad ( which is what you are telling me to do LOL). I've got to go to work today, so won't have alot of time to mess with it. If that's wha tI end up doing, I really appreciate your help and will let you know how this is resolved. 

Again, many thanks!


----------



## archer0261 (Dec 2, 2007)

*Re: I think static shock may have killed my PC*

Okay, here is what I found out. There is an evident burn spot on the southbridge chip of the motherboard which indicates the chip is bad. I spoke to Intel technical support as the motherboard is less than a year old and they have issued me an RMA to return for warranty consideration. I'm hoping they will replace or repair it under warranty but I'm not very optimistic about it since it isn't a defect. We'll see how much Intel will stand behind their product.


----------



## Deleted090308 (Jan 25, 2007)

*Re: I think static shock may have killed my PC*

Good luck. :smile:
Since you didn't put your "static fingers" into an open case I think they will replace the board.
Please keep us updated.


----------



## archer0261 (Dec 2, 2007)

*Re: I think static shock may have killed my PC*

Okay...problem resolved. Intel is very easy and good to deal with. I sent my motherboard in on a Tuesday, they received it Thursday and then that same Thursday night they sent me an email notification that a new motherboard was on its way to me along with the UPS tracking number. I received the new board the following monday. Installed it and everything works great. Thanks for all the help.


----------



## Deleted090308 (Jan 25, 2007)

*Re: I think static shock may have killed my PC*

Great news! I'm glad you got it fixed. :smile:


----------

